# Is there a Newcomer's Club in Lake Chapala area?



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I've had such a warm welcome and have already made some mistakes about forum rules, so just wanted to let you guys know I appreciate how you've tactfully guided me to become a better member of the community! I hope to be involved with the forum for a long time and appreciate the chance to start over with a fresh slate!
With that being said....

Hi Everyone! 
My husband and I are selling our home in Oregon and planning to move to Lakeside in the next few months. We are very excited and look forward to becoming active members of the community!
We will visit Lakeside for 10 days starting around August 15th and would like to know if there is a newcomer's club and anything planned in mid to late August?
Thank you all!
~Mary and Paul


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

The only response I have for you at this point is to suggest, once again, that in addition to posting to this country-wide forum you also post to the local forums which speecifically address life in the Lakeside communities. 

Best of luck with the relocation.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would expect the Lake Chapala Society would act as a Welcome Wagon of sorts
Lake Chapala Society Home Page

The American Legion might also be a place to meet


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I heard somewhere that ex-pat poster Hound Dawg may be the president of the Chapala Society ,lol...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> I heard somewhere that ex-pat poster Hound Dawg may be the president of the Chapala Society ,lol...


*Tongue in cheek* .... Fat Chance


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thank you and goodbye!*



Longford said:


> :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> The only response I have for you at this point is to suggest, once again, that in addition to posting to this country-wide forum you also post to the local forums which speecifically address life in the Lakeside communities.
> 
> Best of luck with the relocation.


Hello again!

Okay. Now I finally get it. This forum is for big general questions about Mexico in general, and not about specific areas. My bad! 

I thought those interested in replying with ideas would, and those who did not have info to contribute would not. No problem! I will say goodbye to all the kind people who have responded!

Many thanks and all the best to you!
~Mary and Paul


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

sparks said:


> I would expect the Lake Chapala Society would act as a Welcome Wagon of sorts
> Lake Chapala Society Home Page
> 
> The American Legion might also be a place to meet



Thank you Sparks! You have been kind and patient and helpful!

I will now focus on the local forums specific to Lake Chapala!

Many thanks!
~Mary and Paul


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> I heard somewhere that ex-pat poster Hound Dawg may be the president of the Chapala Society ,lol...


Thank you so much for that info! We will narrow down our questions now to Lake Chapala forums and will learn what we can about the Lake Chapala Society! What a great resource!

Many thanks!
~Mary and Paul


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Oregon2Mexico said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Okay. Now I finally get it. This forum is for big general questions about Mexico in general, and not about specific areas. My bad!
> 
> ...


Private message sent.
George


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Oregon2Mexico said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Okay. Now I finally get it. This forum is for big general questions about Mexico in general, and not about specific areas. My bad!
> 
> ...


Mary and Paul, You are more than welcome to post any and all questions/discussion about Mexico in general or specific places here. Longford was suggesting that you might also want to investigate a locale specific web site, but you are welcome to stay here as well. We have lots of discussion about specific places and members from all over.

PS What did you do with Peter?


----------

